# Day four 2013



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

The sun came up but I did not for a while. Slept till 7:30a. Washed some dishes ate a good breakfast of french toast and Maple syrup bought from Max Lowe on this forum. Killed the first rooster of the year. I being cold I thought it would go easyier than it did. After the by pass I see I do not have the upper body steagth I used to have. So as the bird cooled down it was harder to skin it out. I do not pluck and scald. He gave us 6 quarts of broth and some awesome chicken soup. Texas A&M beat oklahoma in the Cotton Bowl. Do you skin or pluck your birds? Brought in more wood as it is supposed to rain and snow tonight. Skinning will be the way I go but I need a sharper knife and after they have bled out to hang them from the throat to allow the skin to slip off better. Changed the oil in the jeep. Ate one last time at Taco bell and DW and I pledged to each other it is the last time.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Sun is out here and was at least -11 this morning. -13 yesterday. So only cooked some rice today for dinner. Got to thaw meat for supper and fry it. Will try to cut more mechanic rags today and get that done and out of the way. Guess need to cook some potatoes too for supper. 

This eating out adds up. I go on senior bus to city to shop and end up buying lunch. Seems $10 with tip is about the rate . 

Debating rather to start plants foe some garden. Plants here cost a lo same I guess all over. Got seed to do itbut not boards for bed frames. Only 4 frames and soem pallets to try and pry apart to use.

Cold and lot of snow here yet. Be here for months yet.


----------

